# Stomach Rupture



## Crusader (May 6, 2008)

Is it possible to binge until your stomach literally explodes?  This is just a question, please nobody try it!!


----------



## Tychondarova (May 6, 2008)

Yes, this is completely possible. It has happened several times in recorded history. However, it requires an ENORMOUS amount of food being consumed, and is very difficult to do, I would assume.

No worries.

-Ty


----------



## Placebo (May 6, 2008)

The pop rocks and soda mythbusters episode comes to mind on this one....


* cringes from the thought of abdominal pain of that magnitude *

didn't some historical figure (king? nobility?) die a horribly painful (and slow) death from this situation?


----------



## Waxwing (May 6, 2008)

There is a very common cautionary tale passed around in the eating disorder recovery community about a very long-term bulimic who during a binge had a gastric rupture. Died. There are pictures. You don't want to see them.

So yeah, it's rare but possible.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 6, 2008)

Aye, but keep in mind the key element of bulemia (the purge) inherently damages the lining of the stomach and throat.

I would think it actually easiest to accomplish in a person with a relatively small normal appetite, and either a heavy sedation to pain or a ravenous, drug induced hunger that caused them to miss the painfully full sensation or simply eat too fast to trigger it.

Either way, yeah, the stomach's a muscle, it can't expand indefinitely, and if you try to stretch it too far, it'll rip.


----------



## wistful (May 6, 2008)

Someone, please tell me why exactly I felt compelled to click on this thread...**Shudders and runs away screaming**


----------



## mossystate (May 6, 2008)

oops..nevermind


----------



## Totmacher (May 7, 2008)

A good rule of thumb is the average, healthy human stomach can hold a little over a gallon safely. You can hold more with practice, less if you've been starved for an extended period, and there are plenty of biological safeguards that will keep any but the most dedicated of people from even approaching their limits. There's an old salon.com article still available at http://www.salon.com/health/col/roac/1999/12/03/roach/ that's pretty readable, has some good, verifiable examples; and goes into detail about just this subject I think you'll find fascinating.



wistful said:


> Someone, please tell me why exactly I felt compelled to click on this thread...**Shudders and runs away screaming**



Ah, ah, ah! This is a no negativity board.

[edit]
After some consideration it seems to me that to get a result visually resembling an, "explosion" you'd have to do more than just rupture the stomach. You'd have to pressurize it first, and probably with something that packs more punch than some pop rocks and soda. Maybe if you got someone to fill the stomach to capacity with soda before much of the fizz had gone out of it, maybe. 
[/edit]


----------



## wistful (May 7, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Ah, ah, ah! This is a no negativity board.




Totmacher, I honestly didn't mean anything negative by what I said though I see how it could be read that way..It's just that the thought of an exploding stomach is terrifying to me and I shouldn't have clicked on this thread in the first place.You're right though..I should have kept my fears to myself.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 7, 2008)

Man, good reading Tot!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 7, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> [edit]
> After some consideration it seems to me that to get a result visually resembling an, "explosion" you'd have to do more than just rupture the stomach. You'd have to pressurize it first, and probably with something that packs more punch than some pop rocks and soda. Maybe if you got someone to fill the stomach to capacity with soda before much of the fizz had gone out of it, maybe.
> [/edit]


 
Having on two occasions chugged a two-liter bottle of (diet) soda mostly to see if I could (and also to see if it would have any noticeable effect on the apparent size of my stomach. Verdict: not really.), I can safely say it went better and hurt less when I shook out the carbonation on the second run before drinking it all. And even then, I had to take it in waves.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 7, 2008)

I thought the pop-rocks/soda thing only worked if you happened to eat a bunch of baking soda, too?


I would think if you ate a bunch you'd just trigger your gag reflex and puke it back up, the way babies spit up when they've had too much milk. No?


----------



## Totmacher (May 7, 2008)

mossystate said:


> oops..nevermind



I've decided to be negativity police for the duration of this post... I've got my eye on you. 


Forgotten_Futures said:


> Man, good reading Tot!



I believe this is where the board's, "rep" feature comes into play.


Forgotten_Futures said:


> Having on two occasions chugged a two-liter bottle of (diet) soda mostly to see if I could (and also to see if it would have any noticeable effect on the apparent size of my stomach. Verdict: not really.), I can safely say it went better and hurt less when I shook out the carbonation on the second run before drinking it all. And even then, I had to take it in waves.



Ewww, diet!  Seriously though, while the carbonation would help generate more pressure I don't know if it would be enough. To get the stomach to fail catastrophically in an explosion-type scenario you'd not only need pressure, but you'd also need to introduce it quite rapidly, otherwise you would just get a tear.



knottyknicky said:


> I thought the pop-rocks/soda thing only worked if you happened to eat a bunch of baking soda, too?
> *SNIP*



I don't have any numbers or references to back this up, but my experience with backing soda is that wouldn't really help that much. There just isn't enough gas in pop rocks, soda, and the amount of baking soda you'd have enough acid in to react for your to rupture anything. The only way I can see it working would be if you had already filled the stomach to capacity.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 7, 2008)

A babies' gag reflex relies on the esophagus (Wow, I haven't used that word in, like, ever!) being short enough that the extra milk doesn't get very far before it finds it has nowhere to go. A human's esophagus is much longer, so that benefit tends not to exist if the human is in an upright position, particularly in the case of solid food. Liquid, on the other hand...

I was extremely hot and thirsty one day back in middle school. I came home and grabbed a quart of gatorade and chugged it and then went and lay down. I could feel the gatorade pooling its way back up my esophagus. Liquids don't have much substance for the esophagus to squeeze downwards, and so they can come back up more easily. Solid food? not so much. If the stomach gets full of solids, it gets kept there unless vomiting is induced.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 7, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> I don't have any numbers or references to back this up, but my experience with backing soda is that wouldn't really help that much. There just isn't enough gas in pop rocks, soda, and the amount of baking soda you'd have enough acid in to react for your to rupture anything. The only way I can see it working would be if you had already filled the stomach to capacity.


 
Down a number of pop rocks and introduce a highly carbonated soda (Sierra Mist, for instance) via tube feeding methods?


----------



## mossystate (May 7, 2008)

yup..oops, nevermind..as in....yikes, I thought this was in the other part of the weight board...trust me...no need to watch for anything more from me, tot


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2008)

Placebo said:


> The pop rocks and soda mythbusters episode comes to mind on this one....
> 
> 
> * cringes from the thought of abdominal pain of that magnitude *
> ...



whoa whoa....

Mythbusters did a pop rock/coke episode?!

I really hope youtube has something on this one....


----------



## Observer (May 7, 2008)

Ever hear of Prader-Willi Syndrome? Its a compulsive eating disorder that untreated can lead to just suich an end. CSI even did an episode based on it.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 7, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> whoa whoa....
> 
> Mythbusters did a pop rock/coke episode?!
> 
> I really hope youtube has something on this one....





Yeah, they used pigs stomachs and it was ULTRA GEEKY AWESOME!



I love those guys.


----------



## Observer (May 7, 2008)

OK - just to add credibility to this discussion, here's a 2007 paper on the subject:

Gastric Rupture and Necrosis in Prader-Willi Syndrome. 

Its from the Journal of Pediatric Gastroenterology & Nutrition


----------



## Waxwing (May 7, 2008)

This thread is so horrifying. And yet I look.


----------



## Crusader (May 7, 2008)

I will shamfully admit that the thought of a woman binging until her stomach explodes turns me on:smitten:


----------



## Tychondarova (May 8, 2008)

Crusader said:


> I will shamfully admit that the thought of a woman binging until her stomach explodes turns me on:smitten:



Well, that sure killed the thread quick.

Goodnight everybody!

-Ty


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 8, 2008)

Crusader said:


> I will shamfully admit that the thought of a woman binging until her stomach explodes turns me on:smitten:


 
I will shamelessly admit I think you have some serious issues there.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 8, 2008)

Crusader said:


> I will shamfully admit that the thought of a woman binging until her stomach explodes turns me on:smitten:



Well it's good to know that claim is a ruse.


----------



## Waxwing (May 8, 2008)

Crusader said:


> I will shamfully admit that the thought of a woman binging until her stomach explodes turns me on:smitten:



jesus.

you not only crossed the line, you vomited all over it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 8, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Well it's good to know that claim is a ruse.


 
Christ! I missed the typo!

*commits sepuku in disgrace*


----------



## Totmacher (May 8, 2008)

Crusader said:


> I will shamfully admit that the thought of a woman binging until her stomach explodes turns me on:smitten:



You're not alone. I happen to like my women to remain intact, but I've read far too many erotic fantasies dealing with the subject by far too many authors - the trick is to hurry up and finish wanking before you get to the part with the sound effects - for it to be a unique preference. 



Tychondarova said:


> Well, that sure killed the thread quick.
> 
> Goodnight everybody!
> 
> -Ty


 Four hours without a post isn't exactly the death of a thread...


Waxwing said:


> jesus.
> 
> you not only crossed the line, you vomited all over it.



Hmm, that's bordering on negativity there.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 8, 2008)

Crusader said:


> I will shamfully admit that the thought of a woman binging until her stomach explodes turns me on:smitten:


 


Wild Zero said:


> Well it's good to know that claim is a ruse.


 


Forgotten_Futures said:


> Christ! I missed the typo!
> 
> *commits sepuku in disgrace*


 

I should have multi-quoted in the first place.

I wonder how long it takes for this thread to move to the Lounge.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 9, 2008)

Sure baby, I'll call 911 for that stomach rupture, just lemme finish mah fappin'


----------



## Waxwing (May 9, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Hmm, that's bordering on negativity there.



Yeah, I thought about that after I posted it. Such was not my intent. I had interpreted the thread not as a "this might be hot" feeding thread but as a "holy shit what's up with this scary real-life issue" thread.

So I apologize if I made anyone feel judged. Fantasies can sometimes be pretty out there, and god knows I have enough of my own that would make nice people blanch.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 10, 2008)

I've been on vacation or I would have squelched the negative posts. I'm back now so let's behave 

/mod


----------



## chublover350 (May 15, 2008)

Crusader said:


> I will shamfully admit that the thought of a woman binging until her stomach explodes turns me on:smitten:



........................right...................:doh:


----------



## Love.Metal (May 15, 2008)

...didn't Buddha die that way??

I'm pretty sure he did, you know, like from fasting for so long [years, apparently], and then going to an all-you-can-eat buffet.

....or maybe I'm mixing up my radically peaceful historical figures...hmmm

It's possible.


----------



## imfree (May 15, 2008)

Abuse Me!.........I looked too. I'm glad to know that
rupture is a very insane and remote possibility.


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe that a Mr Creosote/John Hurt explosion is a turn on to some people.

I suddenly feel so boring


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 16, 2009)

This is very disturbing, but I have the same fantasy.:smitten:


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> This is very disturbing, but I have the same fantasy.:smitten:




Does this fantasy also include resurrecting threads that have died?

Jesus people, look at the top right of the last person's post to find the date.

05/20/2008
it's now 05/16/2009


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry about that, I am new at this. I was looking at some old threads and discovered this one. I have seen some other interesting ones as well.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 16, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> ...didn't Buddha die that way??
> 
> I'm pretty sure he did, you know, like from fasting for so long [years, apparently], and then going to an all-you-can-eat buffet.
> 
> ...


 Gandhi.:doh:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 16, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> it's now 05/16/2009
> 
> almost a year this thread's been resting in peace.



HELLO FROM THE FUTURE


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> HELLO FROM THE FUTURE



Damn. :blush:

My cover's blown.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 16, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Gandhi.:doh:



Nah, Ghandi's gut was intact when he bit the big one. His lungs and heart weren't so lucky, though.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 17, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> A good rule of thumb is the average, healthy human stomach can hold a little over a gallon safely. You can hold more with practice, less if you've been starved for an extended period, and there are plenty of biological safeguards that will keep any but the most dedicated of people from even approaching their limits. There's an old salon.com article still available at http://www.salon.com/health/col/roac/1999/12/03/roach/ that's pretty readable, has some good, verifiable examples; and goes into detail about just this subject I think you'll find fascinating.
> [/edit]



"Terminal aspiration of beets"

I LOLed.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 17, 2009)

Aurora said:


> "Terminal aspiration of beets"
> 
> I LOLed.



I have read that Salon article. In that article she mentions a case where a woman ate so much that her stomach became so distended that it crushed her lungs and she smoothered to death. This after she just came home from the hospital having her stomach pumped from a huge binge. This woman happened to be a psychiatrist in Florida. So if your stomach doesn't eplode, I guess you could still smoother from your stomach crushing your lungs. I am ashamed, but even that turns me on :smitten::doh:


----------



## Aurora (Apr 17, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> I have read that Salon article. In that article she mentions a case where a woman ate so much that her stomach became so distended that it crushed her lungs and she smoothered to death. This after she just came home from the hospital having her stomach pumped from a huge binge. This woman happened to be a psychiatrist in Florida. So if your stomach doesn't eplode, I guess you could still smoother from your stomach crushing your lungs. I am ashamed, but even that turns me on :smitten::doh:



<.< ..... >.> ..... me too.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 24, 2009)

Aurora said:


> <.< ..... >.> ..... me too.



Would you actually be willing to binge until your stomach ruptures:smitten:?


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> Would you actually be willing to binge until your stomach ruptures:smitten:?



I think she's ashamed of the fact you want her to die....not that she's also turned on by the idea of her exploding


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Celebrating death.. such a lovely way to destroy beautiful people. What a sick world we live in...


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 28, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Celebrating death.. such a lovely way to destroy beautiful people. What a sick world we live in...



A stomach rupture's not necessarily fatal.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 28, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> A stomach rupture's not necessarily fatal.



Survival would be _extremely _rare, and only if the patient had to good fortune to be in a hospital at the time of rupture. Even then... if death wasn't caused by the rupture itself, then shock would do it. 

I'm not being negative. This is truth.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Serious head wounds aren't necessarily fatal, as are strokes, skull fractures, hard drug-induced comas, quadraplegic injuries, serious spinal damage, and more. What can kill you is just as horrible and sickening as what can almost kill you with 100% certainty- the kinds of things you need living wills for.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 29, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> Would you actually be willing to binge until your stomach ruptures:smitten:?



Uh, no thanks. But the _idea_ intrigues me. Big separation between reality and fantasy.


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 29, 2009)

Aurora said:


> Uh, no thanks. But the _idea_ intrigues me. Big separation between reality and fantasy.



Intrigued, not offended?


----------



## Russell Williams (May 1, 2009)

I almost never drink alchol and when I do it is usually as an expirment of some sort.

A while ago I was in the presence of a woman who drank 12 12oz beers and one 16 oz beer in about 4 hours. At no time did she show any major signs of being drunk. I have often wondered if I could surpass her.

In summery, in four hours she drank 160 oz of fluid (5 Quarts) and 8 oz of pure alchol.
5 quarts equals 10 lbs of fluid that she drunk.



Tuesday night I decided to try to surpass her.

I took 4 oz of vodka and put it is a quart drinking glass, I then added some orange flavered powdered drink and filled up the glass. When I had finished the glass I would repeat the process.

After I had drunk 3 quart glasses containing a total (in addition to the 3 quarts of fluid) 12 oz of vodka I called up a friend who i often played solitaire showdown with. Since I often won more games then I lost she had expressed interest in playing with me if I ever had drunk a lot of alchol. I played the game with her from the time I had finished 12 oz of vodka to the time I had finished 20 oz of vodka. We played 10 games and I won 8.

After the 10th game and the 5th quart of fluid we stopped playing. I then filled up anothe quarat glass and drank 4 more oz of vodka.

So I had had 192 oz of fluid (or 6 quarts) of fluid in about 4 hours. In this 192 oz was 24 oz of 40 proof vodka. So I had drunk almost 10 oz of pure alchol and 12 lbs of fluid, whereas my friend had drunk 160 oz of fluid and 8 oz of pure alchol. She had drunk 10 lbs of fluid and i had drunk 12 lbs.

By this time I was dizzy and had to lean against the wall to use the bathroom. I thought of trying for 28 oz and another quart of water but I did not. Instead I went to bed.


----------



## Fatpatriot (May 1, 2009)

Russell Williams said:


> I almost never drink alchol and when I do it is usually as an expirment of some sort.
> 
> A while ago I was in the presence of a woman who drank 12 12oz beers and one 16 oz beer in about 4 hours. At no time did she show any major signs of being drunk. I have often wondered if I could surpass her.
> 
> ...



I can't take it anymore!!! Did her stomach rupture from all that drinking?:smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (May 1, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> I can't take it anymore!!! Did her stomach rupture from all that drinking?:smitten:


----------



## Totmacher (May 1, 2009)

Beer is fizzy. That changes things a little. Probably not much, but I'm going to imagine it means she's still got a bigger stomach and is thus better than you, 'cause that's hot. Four hours is too long a time, anyway. By then some of the fluid's made it into your intestines and been absorbed. Any major drinking challenge is an hour or less. eg: Power hour, Gallon Challenge, Milk Challenge, Century Club, etc.


----------



## Mathias (May 1, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> I can't take it anymore!!! Did her stomach rupture from all that drinking?:smitten:



Why would you want to know? I think a stomach rupturing is horrifying.


----------



## Totmacher (May 1, 2009)

Mathias != Fatpatriot. What Mathias likes != What Fatpatriot likes. (oh, and "!=" is shorthand for "does not equal".) I could understand not liking that fact, but not understanding? That's just too much for a delicate guy like me.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 1, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> I can't take it anymore!!! Did her stomach rupture from all that drinking?:smitten:



No she had no pain and showed no signs of being drunk. She seemed to be greatly enjoying the whole expierence. I was amazed at her capacity and at the fact that she did not show any signs of the alchol affecting her.


----------



## Fatpatriot (May 2, 2009)

Russell Williams said:


> No she had no pain and showed no signs of being drunk. She seemed to be greatly enjoying the whole expierence. I was amazed at her capacity and at the fact that she did not show any signs of the alchol affecting her.



Damn it!! Did her stomach explode or not??:smitten: I have read your post several times to see if I missed any details, I do not recall reading rather or not her stomach exploded. Please tell me, don't leave me wondering!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 2, 2009)

Dude... he said NO. 

What do you want, pictures of her guts all over the walls?


----------



## Tooz (May 2, 2009)

Troll, perhaps?


----------



## Paquito (May 2, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Dude... he said NO.
> 
> What do you want, pictures of her guts all over the walls?



I'm thinking that we should start a "show those sexy splattered organs" thread just to satiate the masses.

Plus, it will give me more chances to use some fun pick up lines.

"Is that your spleen on the wall, or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Fatpatriot (May 2, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Dude... he said NO.
> 
> What do you want, pictures of her guts all over the walls?



Your right, my mistake. He did say no, I just failed to see it. 

To clarify, its not the blood and guts thats a turn on. Its the expansion right up until the climax of the rupture:smitten:, after that point the desire goes away and I feel relieved.:bow:

I hope that helps clear up the misunderstanding.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 2, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> Your right, my mistake. He did say no, I just failed to see it.
> 
> To clarify, its not the blood and guts thats a turn on. Its the expansion right up until the climax of the rupture:smitten:, after that point the desire goes away and I feel relieved.:bow:
> 
> I hope that helps clear up the misunderstanding.



So basically you jerk off until she reaches climax and then you blow your load when she explodes?

All you have to do is admit it and a lot less people would think you're a troll


----------



## Fatpatriot (May 2, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> So basically you jerk off until she reaches climax and then you blow your load when she explodes?
> 
> All you have to do is admit it and a lot less people would think you're a troll



What is a troll?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 2, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> Your right, my mistake. He did say no, I just failed to see it.
> 
> To clarify, its not the blood and guts thats a turn on. Its the expansion right up until the climax of the rupture:smitten:, after that point the desire goes away and I feel relieved.:bow:
> 
> I hope that helps clear up the misunderstanding.



So how's it feel to have a death fetish?


----------



## Totmacher (May 2, 2009)

There are many definitions for a troll, but basically it's someone who posts for the sole purpose of pissing people off. 

I couldn't figure out Russ said, "no" for the first couple readings as well. Technically - punctuated as it is - his post answers a completely different question.


----------



## Fatpatriot (May 2, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> There are many definitions for a troll, but basically it's someone who posts for the sole purpose of pissing people off.
> 
> I couldn't figure out Russ said, "no" for the first couple readings as well. Technically - punctuated as it is - his post answers a completely different question.



Thanks. You have been very supportive. I am not a troll, but it does appear that many members get emotionally charged by my posts. However, I am being honest.


----------



## Totmacher (May 2, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> So how's it feel to have a death fetish?



Y'know, I used to get asked that from time to time when I revealed to people my FA/Feeder tendencies. Still do, sometimes. Many people believe that obesity and death are so intimately and inextricably intertwined that encouraging the former is hastening the latter. That's probably somewhere on a lot of people's lists of why they're grateful this place exists - the feeling of acceptance so rare elsewhere. Maybe the nay sayers are right and we are all hoping to trade years of our or our partner's lives for happiness, but that doesn't mean you can fault us for finding the idea darn sexy. (Even if it did, though, This is a no-negativity board and thus not the place to discuss it. :happy

What I'm getting at is that should extrapolate to a fantasy where the partner dies (or should die if this wasn't a fantasy) at the end. I could write a list a mile long of fetishes I find utterly repulsive that get _carte blanche_ around here and I'm not complaining - we should be open-minded. I'm just asking that we extend the same courtesy to everybody who hasn't lost his or her right to it.



Fatpatriot said:


> Thanks. You have been very supportive. I am not a troll, but it does appear that many members get emotionally charged by my posts. However, I am being honest.



You're welcome. I feel a good bit of empathy towards your situation because I've been there. It can really suck when the popular kids get the notion to find your fantasy offensive or decide your way of thinking is wrong. This is as good a place as any to take a stand, right?


----------



## Mini (May 3, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> Your right, my mistake. He did say no, I just failed to see it.
> 
> To clarify, its not the blood and guts thats a turn on. Its the expansion right up until the climax of the rupture:smitten:, after that point the desire goes away and I feel relieved.:bow:
> 
> I hope that helps clear up the misunderstanding.



I don't think it's so much the fetish itself - it's weird, but eh, everyone's fetish is weird to someone else - as the way you're posting about it. We can practically see you strokin' it, and that's just a bit much for some people.

And personally, hey, I can't judge. I've got fuckin' Guro Chan in my favorites. We can't help what we're attracted to, but we *can* try to be diplomatic/non-creepy about it, OK?


----------



## SocialbFly (May 3, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Serious head wounds aren't necessarily fatal, as are strokes, skull fractures, hard drug-induced comas, quadraplegic injuries, serious spinal damage, and more. What can kill you is just as horrible and sickening as what can almost kill you with 100% certainty- the kinds of things you need living wills for.



no, but an abdomen full of stomach contents and stomach acids is a sure fire way to peritonitis and all sorts of itis from inflammation of the acids hitting them...i cant imagine the pain and the horror of something like that....imagine pancreatitis...i cant imagine anything worse...bah...


----------



## furious styles (May 3, 2009)

Mini said:


> I don't think it's so much the fetish itself - it's weird, but eh, everyone's fetish is weird to someone else - as the way you're posting about it. We can practically see you strokin' it, and that's just a bit much for some people.
> 
> And personally, hey, I can't judge. I've got fuckin' Guro Chan in my favorites. We can't help what we're attracted to, but we *can* try to be diplomatic/non-creepy about it, OK?



i was about to mention guro. everyone here is a prude.


----------



## Totmacher (May 3, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> no, but an abdomen full of stomach contents and stomach acids is a sure fire way to peritonitis and all sorts of itis from inflammation of the acids hitting them...i cant imagine the pain and the horror of something like that....imagine pancreatitis...i cant imagine anything worse...bah...



It depends on the severity of the tear. If you're lucky and get a small tear - or so I've read - it can even remit spontaneously, but I don't know if that would be considered sexy.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 3, 2009)

as best i understood the situation the beer was part of a 3 or four hours of foreplay situation. She greatly enjoyed the enhancement of being verbally and tactially admired while having a good buzz on. At no point did she tell of feeling full and stuffed. She did talk of another feeling she had that she thoughly enjoyed and that would not have occured if she had been alone.


----------

